# For Fire Guys/Gals!



## FM William Burns (Aug 27, 2010)

There are some delegates from this Bulletin Board who have been invited to attend a “brainstorming” meeting in Denver hosted by ICC to address the failures of the new and highly debated “improved” ICC Communities of Interest. Apparently, ICC is seeking interested input on improving their Bulletin Board and it seems that “some” historic members of the old ICC BB have not been invited or failed to reply to the invitation from ICC.

Personally speaking, I don’t and would not want to get involved in the traveling and lodging for (ICC’s) research campaign since I went through so much undue hassle resulting from the Minneapolis hearing and subsequent Housing Interest’s which hunt *(Just saying since some fire service members were ridiculed and may not want to get involved with this campaign).* *Personally, I support those on this forum willing to extend the informational olive branch* and professionally offer informative suggestions to improve the ICC Bulletin Board since it was a great resource like this one is in seeking information on relative matter. Besides, we can never have enough tools to work with.

One of the delegates has asked if the fire service participants on this forum would provide a letter to ICC *(or ideas)* associated to views and potential improvements for the ICC Bulletin Board. If you like, I would be happy to receive your thoughts and suggestions via PM and pass them on to the member delegate who is seeking fire service input for the proposed meeting with ICC. 

In the event one of you (fire service members) are planning to attend this meeting in Denver in September, please get with those attending from here in the associated thread on this forum in [Off Topics] and pass along your suggestions via PM. I chose to post this instead of trying to figure out who on this forum is fire service.

Thanks,


----------



## jpranch (Aug 27, 2010)

FM, Not really wanting to thread-jack but... I beleive that the time is long over due for building officials to be involved in the NFPA and their code processes. Comments?

Did you know: Thread-jacking can cause blindness.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 27, 2010)

JP,

The posting was done as a result of a request by one of the delegetes to Denver from here wondering if some of the fire service members on here would write a letter to ICC with input on the C of I/BB revamping for a greater spectrum of old ICC-BB user representation.  It is not intended nor should be interpreted as a *divisionary posting* since anyone who knows me can attest. *I have deleted the sentence about fire service involvment, since I agree it could be viewed as divisionary.....sorry!*

I fully support having more and more Building Officials/Inspectors/Plan Reviewers involved in "all" code document organizationl development processes.  I can state with confidence that during my tenure on 101/5000 Fire Protection Features there were many proposals reviewed and accepted by building officials.  As you know, we are all in this profession together and the more involved the greater the gain.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Aug 27, 2010)

I responded to the ICC email regarding their bulliten board. I simply told them to put it back the way it was before they ruined it.


----------



## jpranch (Aug 27, 2010)

Never took it that way. All is well. Have a great weekend.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey! I do both fire and building but I think ICC is tired of my comments. Write a letter FM and Send it to JP. If you want send me a draft an I will try to be civil with comments.


----------



## jpranch (Aug 27, 2010)

You bet. Serve it up!


----------



## north star (Aug 27, 2010)

*+  +  +  +*

Glennman CBO:





> "    ...before they ruined it "


I think that that ship has already sailed!  [  No disrespect to you!  ]   *+  +  +  +*


----------

